# cat 5 experience?



## AustinSR (18 Feb 2016)

Hello my friends,

I was curious to hear some of your cat 5 road race experiences. Anything from first race nervousness to unexpected happenings. I am training for my first race and I'm curious about it all. Also do the most crashes happen cat 5?


----------



## Citius (18 Feb 2016)

'Cat 5' is a US level, so I doubt you'll get too many replies here. However, if it is anything like 4th cat racing in the UK then it may well have a reputation for crashes. The reality is that crashes can and do happen at any level of racing. Most crashes happen as a result of 'heat of the moment' errors - which can affect 4th, 3rd, 2nd, 1st cat, elite and pro levels equally.


----------



## AustinSR (18 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the input Citius,


----------



## Profpointy (18 Feb 2016)

Am I the only person whose first thought was ethernet cable?


----------



## Hacienda71 (18 Feb 2016)

Try to start at the front, hold your line in the corners and don't get into any silly mass sprints at the end if you are not going to score any points. Also watch out for idiots doing silly sprints at the end when you have crossed the line. Most of all enjoy it.


----------



## AustinSR (26 Feb 2016)

Thanks for the advice mate, I will keep this in mind.


----------



## 2IT (16 Apr 2016)

AustinSR said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> I was curious to hear some of your cat 5 road race experiences. Anything from first race nervousness to unexpected happenings. I am training for my first race and I'm curious about it all. Also do the most crashes happen cat 5?



After the races, please give us some updates. It's been awhile since some of us rode them years ago.


----------



## AustinSR (19 Jun 2016)

Hello my friends,

Sorry for the gap in response. I've been extremely busy with work and training.

The race went great! In total it was 86miles long and the temperature was 108degrees out. My team got split up during a crash and myself along with two other mates were able to benefit from it and pull ahead. 

I was penalized on the down hill portion of the the stage for going excess of 50mph while sitting on the frame of the bike and while it was fun it was scary but I had to commit as I was going to fast to make any adjustments.

Extremely thankful for my team and coaching staff. What an experience!


----------



## Cuchilo (20 Jun 2016)

AustinSR said:


> Hello my friends,
> 
> Sorry for the gap in response. I've been extremely busy with work and training.
> 
> ...


You got told off for going fast in a race ?


----------



## oldroadman (24 Jun 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> You got told off for going fast in a race ?


Only because he was doing the daft "sitting on the top tube" style of descending. Stay on the bike properly, go as fast as you want/can within your technical ability. Leave the clever stuff to riders with a lot more experience. 80km/hr is no problem, easy on a long straight descent. Eons ago as a junior I can remember 100km/63mph (according to moto commissaire speedo) coming in to a town on a descending last 5km.


----------



## AustinSR (25 Jun 2016)

I've done this style of defending a lot but was unfamiliar with the course. Other than that it was pretty safe but I do regret putting myself in that position. I was far ahead to endanger any other rider. The police dont allow us to exceeds the speed limit. It was a trooper who scolded me. However I still went on to do well. I did lose some points however.


----------

